# More raw fire power



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Just open box have't try yet! because rainy day

New big tube boardcut Gen II , naturel black latex and a paracord woven sling from Bulletproof primitive supply









side by side with Gen I , the Gen II is purple heart laminted with multiplex










Compare to Gen I model front


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I use big tube with 1/2 " hex nut punch some holes on two gaint hornet nests.

The hex nut cuts through the heavy bush even shear off branch with leaf, I counld heard it bouncing around tin the woods.


E-mail


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hornet nest. Really.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

The *Asian giant hornet* (_Vespa mandarinia_), including the subspecies Japanese giant hornet (_Vespa mandarinia japonica_),[sup][1][/sup] colloquially known as the yak-killer hornet,[sup][2][/sup] is the world's largest hornet, native to temperate and tropical Eastern Asia. Its body length is approximately 50 mm (2 in), its wingspan about 76 mm (3 in),[sup][3][/sup] and it has a 6 mm (0.2 in) sting which injects a large amount of potent venom


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

erlkonig said:


> The *Asian giant hornet* (_Vespa mandarinia_), including the subspecies Japanese giant hornet (_Vespa mandarinia japonica_),[sup][1][/sup] colloquially known as the yak-killer hornet,[sup][2][/sup] is the world's largest hornet, native to temperate and tropical Eastern Asia. Its body length is approximately 50 mm (2 in), its wingspan about 76 mm (3 in),[sup][3][/sup] and it has a 6 mm (0.2 in) sting which injects a large amount of potent venom


why would you shoot at their nest!!!?????


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Drive them out for public safty because it get too close to a hiking trail, this creature kills or injury more people than snake.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

erlkonig said:


> Drive them out for public safty because it get too close to a hiking trail, this creature kills or injury more people than snake.


good for you, looking out for other people, cute little lavender shooters.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

have they ever stung you?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

got stung at 7 years old and 4 times


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i see what looks like a sling, how do you do with that?


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

erlkonig said:


> The *Asian giant hornet* (_Vespa mandarinia_), including the subspecies Japanese giant hornet (_Vespa mandarinia japonica_),[sup][1][/sup] colloquially known as the yak-killer hornet,[sup][2][/sup] is the world's largest hornet, native to temperate and tropical Eastern Asia. Its body length is approximately 50 mm (2 in), its wingspan about 76 mm (3 in),[sup][3][/sup] and it has a 6 mm (0.2 in) sting which injects a large amount of potent venom


Were they_ in_ there?!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

2" hornets!!!! there should be an open season set up for them bad boys!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

break out the .410


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I've seen a video of these hornets in action.


----------

